# Kumho Ecsta LX platinum or Nexen N5000



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

On a 2010 4dr Golf in 225-40-18...dont want ultra high performance tires just nice smooth ride thats quiet, but still be able to hit a spirited on ramp or two, can get a set of 4 for:

Nexen = $420.60 shipped

Kumho = $434.44 shipped

alot of good reviews for both...has anyone used either of these in this size?

Thanks


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

The LX Platinum is supposed to be good, but I had a set of Nexens and they were pretty good. 

I dunno if I would choose either tire, honestly. Can you get Yokohama TRZ?


----------



## Mr645 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you shopping for a quality tire, or shopping for a cheap tire? For a little more you can get into something like the Bridgestone RE760 or Continental DWS


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the Kumhos and I don't like them. I went from RE50s to these, because the car is now based in Ohio and I am unwilling to do the 2-sets-of-wheels thing. They are quiet, and seem to last forever, to my chagrin. Personally, I'd rather trade a little tread life for more performance, but they might be what you are looking for. A word of warning, though: they break loose pretty easily when it's wet.


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

thanks for the replies...and yes im looking for an inexpensive quiet tire that will last. Jumping up to the other tires listed is another $35-$40 per tire = $140 + more


----------

